# Dipping mirrors



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Do the side mirrors dip when in reverse? If not, is it just a matter of a coding change to enable it?


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

Mine do not, but I have Audi Driver Assist.


----------



## davera3 (Jul 26, 2014)

I have the option with the folding mirrors and yes, the right side mirror angles down in reverse (the angle of which can be programmed https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-WHwM98dIoc&index=16&list=PLXXOtTBF8wvir-Tj2EmJS49C23FOoOdRa)


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

davera3 said:


> I have the option with the folding mirrors and yes, the right side mirror angles down in reverse (the angle of which can be programmed https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-WHwM98dIoc&index=16&list=PLXXOtTBF8wvir-Tj2EmJS49C23FOoOdRa)


Is it weird that this is some of the best unexpected news I've seen here?

I thought you only had that if the car had seat/mirror position memory.


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

Just program with vcds and it works.


----------



## NY_Avant (Jan 10, 2009)

I have a Premium Plus with the convenience package and followed the link above to the YouTube video and was able to set up mine exactly how the want it. Parallel parking is a daily chore for me here in NYC so I'm glad I can now see the side walk instead of waiting for the tire to hit it :vampire:


----------



## der Scherzkeks (Apr 17, 2006)

Power mirror switch pointed to right mirror will engage dipping of right mirror while in reverse. No coding required.


----------



## iceorbital (Jul 2, 2011)

Can anyone confirm if this is available in trims without the convenience package?


----------



## Optimus812 (May 5, 2012)

iceorbital said:


> Can anyone confirm if this is available in trims without the convenience package?


Doesn't seem to work for me and I don't have convenience package.


----------



## trueunion (Apr 15, 2008)

no you have to have the convenience package.


----------



## Cyncris (Aug 12, 2012)

der Scherzkeks said:


> Power mirror switch pointed to right mirror will engage dipping of right mirror while in reverse. No coding required.


+1


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

mattchow said:


> Just program with vcds and it works.


Any additional details on this process?


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

rex_racer said:


> Any additional details on this process?


[52] DOOR ELECTRONICS, PASSENGER

Passenger-side mirror lowering when reversing - TESTED AUDI A3 1.2T ‘13
--------------------
[52] Door electronics, passenger -> Long coding -> Byte 04
CHANGE: Enable Bits 2 and 3


----------



## soliton (Sep 14, 2014)

mattchow said:


> [52] DOOR ELECTRONICS, PASSENGER
> 
> Passenger-side mirror lowering when reversing - TESTED AUDI A3 1.2T ‘13
> --------------------
> ...


Have you tested this on your 2015 A3? Checking since this was originally tested on the '13 A3.

I'm hoping to go with "Carista" or have the VCDS/VAG-COM coded in Bay Area meetup or by someone who I can compensate (getting the VAG-COM is probably too expensive a proposition, given my limited needs). 

So looking for some confirmation on this (and other codes) on a 2015 A3.


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

soliton said:


> Have you tested this on your 2015 A3? Checking since this was originally tested on the '13 A3.
> 
> I'm hoping to go with "Carista" or have the VCDS/VAG-COM coded in Bay Area meetup or by someone who I can compensate (getting the VAG-COM is probably too expensive a proposition, given my limited needs).
> 
> So looking for some confirmation on this (and other codes) on a 2015 A3.


this is what you'll see when you get into vcds.


----------



## Optimus812 (May 5, 2012)

mattchow said:


> this is what you'll see when you get into vcds.


I can also confirm, this works. Just tried it with my 2015 A3 WITHOUT folding mirrors. Thanks!


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

I have the video on my MMI, but I can get mine to drop. Without the convince package I guess I will have to hit the VAG.


----------

